# Frustrated trying to get into Local 332, looking for encouragement, advice, opinions



## skaunit (Apr 14, 2012)

I am somewhat frustrated with my application processes to the local 332 JATC. I am currently working in the trade for a new-construction residential company and am somewhere around 1500 hours from residential journeyman. I am quickly approaching a situation where I would have to take a pay cut in order to begin an apprenticeship in sound and communications [which really interests me] and have passed that point to take an apprenticeship in the residential program. With my wife out of work with baby #2 on the way and not making ends meet as it is, this is pretty much out of the question.

My union journey started back in October of 2012, with my first interview February 2013 for Inside Wireman. I came out of that interview thinking "wow that was short, I didn't really get a chance to talk about myself. I hope I did well". Of course, I did so-so, I think my first score was in the low 70's, and my rank when I called was something like 215. So I knew I basically had no hope but to try again when I could.

Fast forward to January 2014. I decided to apply to all 3 programs, residential, inside wireman, and sound & communications, while my aptitude test was still active/valid. I requested a re-interview for the inside wireman program, which is used for the residential program as well, and the training director granted it right away, but then I had to keep calling and bugging to get it scheduled, finally talking to the apprentice coordinator to get it done. I finally got the inteview at the beginning of July, but I ended up with a score nearly the same as the first time, even though I thought I did much better (although not perfect). Compared to my Sound & Communications interview, where I scored an 88.5 and felt like I connected well with the interviewers, the panel for the inside wiremen/residential seemed cold and I just didn't feel comfortable with them at all, which made me nervous and stumble over my words. The same thing happened the first time, I was just more prepared the second time...


I haven't even bothered to call to get my ranking on the Inside wiremen list because I know with the score I got im down near 100. I have a 2nd job at a hotel which is union [UNITE HERE local 19], and after swaying away from a desire to own my own electrical contracting business, I was really looking forward to joining the IBEW but I've been feeling really discouraged lately...


----------



## acp2002 (Aug 9, 2014)

I know what you mean when you say the 332 inside wireman panel was cold, I've heard that a lot. I got that feeling too when I interviewed with them. Luckily I got in and I'm going on my second year in the apprenticeship. The Bay Area has a couple different locals in it so I would suggest applying to as many as you can. In the meantime just keep working your current job and get certified on your own when you get the hours and then try to get in as a journeyman. Just hang in there bro it will be worth it in the end.


----------



## Evostan (Aug 11, 2014)

skaunit said:


> I am somewhat frustrated with my application processes to the local 332 JATC. I am currently working in the trade for a new-construction residential company and am somewhere around 1500 hours from residential journeyman. I am quickly approaching a situation where I would have to take a pay cut in order to begin an apprenticeship in sound and communications [which really interests me] and have passed that point to take an apprenticeship in the residential program. With my wife out of work with baby #2 on the way and not making ends meet as it is, this is pretty much out of the question.
> 
> My union journey started back in October of 2012, with my first interview February 2013 for Inside Wireman. I came out of that interview thinking "wow that was short, I didn't really get a chance to talk about myself. I hope I did well". Of course, I did so-so, I think my first score was in the low 70's, and my rank when I called was something like 215. So I knew I basically had no hope but to try again when I could.
> 
> ...


 
Just out of curiosity, why did you choose sound and communications? 
I applied and tested 2 days ago at my local 11. I feel condifent that I passed my test. Oh and I'm going for Transportation systems :thumbup:


----------



## OldRookie (Jan 22, 2015)

acp2002 said:


> I know what you mean when you say the 332 inside wireman panel was cold, I've heard that a lot. I got that feeling too when I interviewed with them. Luckily I got in and I'm going on my second year in the apprenticeship. The Bay Area has a couple different locals in it so I would suggest applying to as many as you can. In the meantime just keep working your current job and get certified on your own when you get the hours and then try to get in as a journeyman. Just hang in there bro it will be worth it in the end.


 acp2002 what was your interview score if you don't mind me asking, and did you have any experience in the trade?


----------



## reapedsoul (Oct 3, 2015)

I know this is an old thread but I interviewed at local 332 last year and had the same experience. I've been applying and interviewing with the bay area and Sacramento locals for 4 years.


----------



## Rourk (Sep 5, 2015)

The pay cut will be worth it in the long run. Maybe try volunteering around local events, parades, picnics, habitat for humanities, and show them you want to be in. Works for people in my local.


----------



## goh (Nov 2, 2015)

Man this is disheartening! Any luck?


----------

